# new lineup discussion



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

starters:
PG: J Jackson
SG: T-Mac
PF: J Howard
SF: Nashbar
C: Yao

What is good:
bigger size, better defense.

What is bad:
no true point guard, no fast break, low scoring game.

What is the best Rockets line-up?


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

With Steve Nash's shooting ability and Bostjan Nachbar's athleticism, Nashbar will rival some of the all time great white players such as Larry bird.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

my best line-up:

Sura
T-Mac
Nashbar (he will have many open shots, need to make the 3 pointer)
Spoon (defender)
Yao


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Spoon? :laugh:


----------



## supaazn (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> my best line-up:
> 
> Sura
> ...


god damn it its nachbar not nashbar


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Jim Jackson at point guard would make the Rockets a very slow team, both on offense and defense. Jim Jackson, a 6-7 player, can't guard a fast point like Steve Francis, and he is not a point guard at all. Nachbar is not a solid contributor yet at this point in his career, and he is not a good one on one defender.

In the other lineup, you had Spoon at power forward, saying he provides defense. DEFENSE??? Spoon tries hard on defense, but he is a 6-5 guy guarding 7 footers. His lack of height was exposed when he guarded O'Neal in last year's playoffs. Put Howard as the starting forward, he'll do good.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trip</b>!
> Put Howard as the starting forward, he'll do good.


So far he's shown he can get to the line, and had 12 rebounds last night. If he can provide us with anything upwards of 8 rebounds a game in 32 mpg it would make the Rockets a very good team on the glass. McGrady, Sura and Jim Jackson are great on the boards, and with Mutumbo coming off the bench we can really limit 2nd chance points.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Lue
Mcgrady
Jackson
Howard
Yao

I think that would be a solid starting lineup for Van Gundy style ball. The starting line is solid offensively, all the players can score in a half court set. Lue and Howard can hit open outside jumpers if open and Jackson can hit from 3 spreading the defense and keeping them from collapsing around Yao or doubling Tmac. Defensively....
hmmm....

Well, Tmac and Lue SHOULD be solid....
Lue is a good one on one defender, better than what last season would show at least, but doesn't rotate well or provide much help defense. He can still contest some shots. Tmac, since he doesn't have to waste so much energy on offense can maybe do a better defensive job than last year. Jackson is pretty good, Howard is a liability on defense, but Mo Taylor isn't mcuh better and if VG can make Howard put as much effort into his defense as his offense, then him and Yao shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Ok enough debating from people that just don't know. JVG has already SAID Ward will be starting. The starting lineup WILL be:

Ward
Tmac
JJ
Howard
Yao


Ward sets up the offense much much better than Lue. He get the offense started faster, and is a go post feeder. Lue is better offensively, but who cares? When you have Yao and Tmac on the floor at the same time, you don't need mroe offense. Lue is too small to keep up with the bigger PGs, he is better suited for a change of pace, offensive spark off the bench. 

PS you should surround Yao and Tmac with shooters, and Ward has a better career 3PT% than Lue. 

Its settled now, stop debating.


PPS ballscientist....you obviously know NOTHING about the Rockets, or NBA, or basketball, or anything. My advice is to first know about the subject before you go off on predictions. Spoon starting...... :dead:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I think the best lineup would be:

Bob Sura
Tracy McGrady
Jim Jackson
Juwan Howard
Yao Ming


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> I think the best lineup would be:
> 
> Bob Sura
> ...




Agreed. Mine is for RIGHT NOW, since Sura is injured.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> I think the best lineup would be:
> 
> Bob Sura
> ...


With your lineup, how would we handle a team like the Magic? Bob Sura is no where fast enough to guard the ultra-quick Francis, and Mobley is one fast player too. What we'd need to be successful is to have a good defensive point guard who can keep up with others. Sura is not a natural PG and is not fast enough at his age. Lue or Ward will be certainly better choices to start and Sura and come off the bench to back up Mac and whoever starts at point.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

The way I look at it: There always will be an incompentent PG and a PF who don't really fit with Yao's style no matter who's in the SL after Yao, TMac, and Jim Jackson.


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

I think Scott Padgett and Tyrone Lue will do fine if they're starting. Both won't need the ball and are content to camp outside and sink open jumpers, and will not obstruct the inside, which will give Yao space to post up and T-Mac to drive.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trip</b>!
> I think Scott Padgett and Tyrone Lue will do fine if they're starting. Both won't need the ball and are content to camp outside and sink open jumpers, and will not obstruct the inside, which will give Yao space to post up and T-Mac to drive.






Start Lue and Padgett, and have Sura, Ward and Howard on the bench....

No offense, but you should probably wait a few years and learn more about basketball before you get into these discussions. On Nov. 2 the starting lineup WILL be Ward, Tmac, JJ, Howard, Yao.

PS Sura is too slow for Francis, so you put in Ward?? Ward is 34 and slower than Sura. Ward is good for spotup shooting, setting up the offense, and playing the passing lane for steals, NOT chasing around the Francis, Parker, Billups of the world. And Lue is too short to guard most starting PGs, he is a change of pace backup.


----------

